# Hilfe - Probleme bei der Wasserkühlung



## Novaax (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich benötige dringend eure Hilfe.
Folgendes Problem, ich habe mir eine neue Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut mit 2 Kreisläufen, in dem einem Kreislauf schäumt die Flüssigkeiten derzeit verwende ich Alphacool Ultra clear mit destilliertem Wasser.

Des Weiteren habe ich den ablasser an die höchste Stelle gesetzt, ich weiß das ist sehr dumm. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun tun soll....

Kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen bzw. einen Rat geben.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Finallin (8. Dezember 2020)

Novaax schrieb:


> Des Weiteren habe ich den ablasser an die höchste Stelle gesetzt, ich weiß das ist sehr dumm. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun tun soll....



Vorher nachdenken, das nächste mal besser machen.  
Wenn es ablassen willst musst halt einen möglichst niedrigen Punkt finden, das möglichst viel raus kommt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2020)

Was möchtest du denn jetzt genau wissen? Wie du das Wasser herausbekommst? Ob das schäumende Wasser überhaupt ein Problem ist? Wo du den Ablasshahn hinsetzen sollst?


----------



## flx23 (9. Dezember 2020)

Novaax schrieb:


> Des Weiteren habe ich den ablasser an die höchste Stelle gesetzt,


Geht schlimmer, so kann man den PC wenigstens auf den Kopf stellen zum ablassen


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Dezember 2020)

Novaax schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> ich benötige dringend eure Hilfe.
> Folgendes Problem, ich habe mir eine neue Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut mit 2 Kreisläufen, in dem einem Kreislauf schäumt die Flüssigkeiten derzeit verwende ich Alphacool Ultra clear mit destilliertem Wasser.


Ohne jetzt genau alle deiner Komponenten zu wissen, würde ich die Schuld erst mal auf die Alphacool-Brühe schieben. Lass erstmal ne Weile laufen, kann sein, dass das noch verschwindet.


Novaax schrieb:


> Des Weiteren habe ich den ablasser an die höchste Stelle gesetzt, ich weiß das ist sehr dumm. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun tun soll....


Das Gehäuse zum ablassen hinlegen und gut ist.


----------

